# 540 cmr 22.07 questions



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

i was stoped the other night and written a ticket for "540 cmr 22.07 improper aftermarket lights" for selective yellow low beam headlights and was wondering what the parameters of 22.07 are according to 49 cfr 571.108 s5 of the nhtsa 2008 it says drl's or daytime running lights are permissable to be white white to selective yellow selective yellow and yellow can anybody shed some insight on this for me 

extra info car was delivered in ghent belgium to me with oem yellow lights the bulbs in question were replacements for a blown bulb


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Holy missed period.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

NewEngland2007 said:


> Holy missed period.


No kidding. I read that thing so fast I should have gotten a speeding ticket.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Troll?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

NewEngland2007 said:


> Holy missed period.


 ...so are you sayin that Snipe needs to hide from the constables?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

You buy car in Belgium?

Must not be DOT approved or...Mass compliant
ha:


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

yes i bought the car in belgium in 2006 for the usa market through a european delivery program

lamps were dot approved fact. volvo units i was just given the ticket after 2yrs and 2 inspections


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

deustche-polizei said:


> i was stoped the other night...according drl's or daytime running lights are permissable to be white white to selective yellow selective yellow and yellow...extra info car was delivered in ghent belgium to me with oem yellow lights the bulbs in question were replacements for a blown bulb


If you don't have the respect to use caps and a comma, no one's gonna bother taking a stab at your question. We shouldn't have to guess at what the f*ck you're trying to say.

And I have no idea what selective yellow means.

Personally, I would have would have written you under 90/7:


> Every automobile operated during the period from one half an hour after sunset to one half an hour before sunrise, and during any other period when visibility is reduced by atmospheric conditions so as to render dangerous further operation without lights being displayed, *shall display at least two lighted white headlamps* with at least one mounted at each side of the front of the vehicle or if parked within the limits of a way at least one white or amber light on the side of the automobile nearer the center of the way,


22.07 seems valid, but 90/7 is IMO more appropriate, more clear cut, and easier to prove.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Ok... So I sat here reading that damn post thinking to myself "I've only had 3 drinks!!! WTF??" Nice to know it wasn't only me having hard time reading it! lol

BTW... Where was the question in that mess?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

thanks for the input its alot of help was un-aware of this 90-7 like i said bought the car new with yellow light bulb in lamps and passed 2 inspection with them


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey Deustche... Just in case you're unaware... The . button is between the , and the / next to the space bar.
And in the English language we CAPITALIZE when we start a sentence!!!


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

oh no here she goes!!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> oh no here she goes!!


Fra...do you find yourself wearing ear protection at home sometimes


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

dearsiriamhavingsuchadifficulttimetryingtodecipheryourpostthatihavedecidedtoattemptananswerinaformatthatyouwouldunderstandihopethisisnttooaggravatingforyoubutitoowouldhavecitedyouundermassgenerallawschapter90section7whichisdefectiveequipmentthelawclearlystatesthatyourvehiclemusthave2whitelightsinthefrontnotyellowlightsasyouhavestatedthoughyoumayhavepassedinspectiontwicewiththeseyellowlightsthatdoesnotmeanthatthelightsarelegalitonlymeansthatthehumanwhoperformedtheinspectionmissedsomethingnamelythecolorofyourillegalheadlightsihopethisanswersyourquestionalsopleasefortheloveofgodlearntospellandpuctuateapropersentencethanksamillionharley387.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Harley, you are awesome!!! ROFLMAO!!!!


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

StbbrnMedic said:


> Harley, you are awesome!!! ROFLMAO!!!!


thanksireallydotrytobeentertainingattimes.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes 7 I do!! Its been tough this week! Its Stbbrn and her sister from Alaska!!!

And Harley the worst thing with your post is I found myself moving closed to the screen to see if I could actually read it!!!!! WTF!! I gotta smartin up!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Its Stbbrn and her sister from Alaska!!!


Did you say sister from Alaskahone:7 :hump:


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I wouldn't do that to you 7!!! She is cute but there things that you would never be able to get past!!

She's a....

Well I mean she is a........

Damn it I'll just come out and say it........ *SHE'S A LIBERAL!!!!*


----------

